# Device Manager Script or Batch help.



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

We have encountered a problem at work. We use a rocket port connection for multiple com port usage. We use several different softwares by different manufactures and they all work fine by using the rocket ports. One certain software will not work with this configuration. It will only work on com port 1. (Rocket port is com 2 - 11.) We have to go in to device manager and disable the rocket port, then when we are finished, enable the rocket port. I have asked the head IT guy if it would be possible to write a batch or script to do this by simply clicking on an icon. He said that it is possible, but might be hard to figure out. They have tried to do this before by making a script to toggle off or on ( 1 or 0 ) the registry setting, but no luck. They have also done the same with a script that mirrors key strokes, to disable/enable, no luck either.

Hope I explained it clearly. (I'm kinda foggy about the whole thing.)

Any ideas on a script or batch. 



edit: We are using Win2000pro


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is running as a service you can stop and restart it with the NET STOP and NET START commands from a batch file. The proper syntax is NET STOP "SERVICENAME" /Y 

Look in the services applet for the exact name and replace the "servicename" above. If it needs to be timed you can use the AT utility also.


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

Will try that tomorrow.

Thanks. We thought we had tried everything. 

I'll post back and let you know.

-CW


----------

